
Show HN: Obscura – minimal Chrome extension for color and brightness - hoosieree
https://gitlab.com/hoosieree/chrome-extension-obscura/blob/master/README.md
======
hoosieree
I made this because Chrome's permissions model for extensions is "all or
nothing".

I looked at the source code for some of the extensions I was using, and soon
realized that it would be quicker to write my own than to audit someone
else's.

The resulting code is 1 or 2 orders of magnitude smaller than its competition,
making its source code easier to inspect, and generally resulting in better
performance.

Also I wanted to try a "pay what you want" pricing model, but compromised by
making it free for self-install, or paid from the Chrome Web Store.

I also gave myself an informal budget of 100 lines of JavaScript, and the
current (2.0) release is about 60 non-minified/non-obfuscated lines (2158
bytes).

